# Pensacola, FL....taking offers on these bees.<grin>



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, another wonderful craigslist ad where you can actually be one of many people making offers on these bees.... 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/grd/3221898711.html


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Offer $20 with the understanding that they must pay for the wooden ware for them and the upkeep once you take them. :-D


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Just point out that it is illegal to take money for insect management in Florida without a pesticide license. 
"Monday, July 30, 2012 - NEWS from Florida Dept. of Agriculture & Consumer Services Bureau of Entomology and Pest Control: Beekeepers cannot charge for removing bees. Bee management (live bee removal or relocation) for commerce (money) is only permitted by those with a PCO license. All previously stated (or unstated) exemptions made or implied by FDACS or DOACS which allowed beekeepers to perform live bee removal and/or relocation under “bee management” no longer are valid reasons for performing bee removals for hire without holding a PCO license. It has been agreed following a discussion between FDACS/DOACS directorates today that they are standing by this decision that charging for bee removals now constitutes pest control and will be enforced under the pest control law. This decision comes as a result, several months ago, of Jerry Hayes asking FDACS Bureau of Entomology and Pest Control to consider regulating live bee removal as an act of pest control."


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Americas, I think it's the beekeeper paying the property owner, not the other way around. Does the law still apply?

I only ask in theory, I would never pay someone if I was doing the removal. For $20 I can get a nice queen and do a split, takes 15 minutes.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>This decision comes as a result, several months ago, of Jerry Hayes asking FDACS Bureau of Entomology and Pest Control to consider regulating live bee removal as an act of pest control."

Why did Jerry Hayes promote this law?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I wonder if that was before or after Jerry Hayes went to work for Monsanto.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It is for the beekeeper getting paid, but worth a shot for free bees (which are never truly free).
Jerry made the statement before leaving Florida. Jerry was always concerned about an incident getting negative media attention.


----------



## George123 (May 31, 2013)

Just blundered onto this forum searching for any information/chat about bees in Pensacola.

Remember in our childhood everything that had a flower on it there was a bee working on it ?
Over a lifetime have enjoyed growing flowers....

Last year while trimming my extensive hedge of elegnas noticed hundreds of bees !
Looked about more and noticed even bees working on my angel trumpets!
THEN realized, I had not noticed bees in YEARS !

A neighbor mentioned another neighbor 'had a bee hive in his back yard'....guess he met natural bee hive....

THIS spring/summer: I have a fenceline about 100' by eight feet high covered with confederate jasmin NOW just finishing blooming. Recalled how last year there were thousands of bees in the yard....NOT ONE on the Jasmin or anywhere in my yard ! That's amazing.

Are we living in a city that KILLS EVERYTHING ? Like spraying for mosquitos, and kills everything else. It was as much a dissapointment not seeing ANY bees this summer as JOY haveing them working my yard as nature had intended.. Maybe moving to Costa Rica might be better :-(


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

George123 said:


> Just blundered onto this forum searching for any information/chat about bees in Pensacola.
> 
> Remember in our childhood everything that had a flower on it there was a bee working on it ?


I remember clearly, because that's when I became interested in honeybees. Took 40 plus years from then before I got my own hives. 

Welcome to the forum.
Beverly


----------

